# Decalogo per genitori



## Brunetta (3 Settembre 2016)

In questa pagina trovate un Decalogo per i genitori che hanno a cuore la crescita dei propri figli, preceduto da un’analisi della situazione dei ragazzi all’interno delle famiglie italiane. Gli autori sono il demografo Alessandro Rosina e Annamaria Testa, esperta di comunicazione e autrice di questo blog.*I RAGAZZI ITALIANI: LO SPECCHIO DI UN PAESE CHE RINUNCIA A CRESCERE**I giovani italiani escono sempre più tardi dalla casa dei genitori. *Nei paesi scandinavi la maggioranza dei giovani lascia la famiglia di origine poco dopo i vent’anni. In Italia è diventato normale rimanere a vivere con mamma e papà fino ai trenta: lo fanno oramai quasi la metà dei maschi e circa un terzo delle femmine.*I giovani italiani sono quelli che dipendono economicamente dai genitori più a lungo. *Tra i 15-24enni, tre italiani su quattro (il 75%) dichiarano di dipendere dai genitori, mentre si scende al 66% in Spagna, al 60% in Francia, al 45% in Germania (la media Eu-15 è pari al 55%, fonte: Eurobarometro). Molti continuano a vivere con i genitori anche se hanno un lavoro ben remunerato, ma pochissimi contribuiscono alle spese della famiglia. Il 60% dei maschi italiani settentrionali di 30-34 anni che vivono con i genitori afferma di rimanere in famiglia perché “sto bene così, conservo tutta la mia libertà”.Di conseguenza risulta pesantemente ritardato il momento in cui si mette su una propria famiglia. A non aver ancora formato una unione di coppia in età 25-34 sono oltre la metà delle donne e oltre i due terzi degli uomini, valori nettamente più elevati rispetto agli altri Paesi occidentali, dove sono invece la minoranza coloro che non vivono in coppia a tale età. I dati più recenti ci dicono che la metà delle donne italiane arriva sulla soglia dei 30 anni senza ancora essere sposata, e la metà degli uomini arriva celibe fin oltre i 33 anni, posticipando il primo figlio verso i 35 anni.*L’atteggiamento iperprotettivo dei genitori italiani e le sue conseguenze. *Molto più facilmente che altrove le coppie italiane si fermano al primo figlio e riversano su di esso tutta la loro attenzione e tutte le loro aspettative. Negli anni Sessanta su 100 nati solo il 37% non aveva fratelli, oggi su 100 nascite i figli unici sono la maggioranza (il 53%). Il rischio è quello di crescere figli troppo viziati, sempre al centro dell’attenzione e fortemente caricati di aspettative. E’ una condizione che si associa ad una crescita dei casi di depressione grave e di anoressia, che sta anche diventando sempre più precoce. Se le bambine sono più affette da disturbi alimentari, i bambini sono sempre più propensi al bullismo. Secondo le stime più recenti quasi la metà degli studenti ha assistito a casi di violenza tra coetanei e circa un terzo ne ha fatto le spese in prima persona. Ma sono in aumento anche i casi di ragazzi con disturbi alimentari e ragazze protagoniste di episodi di bullismo.I ragazzi italiani leggono poco e male
Giornali e libri non abbondano nelle case italiane, sempre più affollate di televisori al plasma anche nelle camere dei bambini: troppo tempo davanti alla televisione e poca lettura. Oltre il 40% degli italiani non legge i quotidiani o li legge meno di una volta a settimana: se leggono poco i genitori leggono poco anche i figli. Impressiona il fatto che oltre la metà degli adolescenti maschi non legga alcun libro o comunque meno di uno l’anno.*Iperprotezione a scuola.* Anziché esigere dai figli impegno e applicazione nello studio, molti genitori diventano loro complici contro gli insegnanti. Particolarmente allarmanti risultano le performance scolastiche nazionali. Gli studenti italiani di quindici anni con scarsa capacità di lettura sono saliti da meno di uno su cinque (19%) del 2000 a oltre uno su quattro del 2006 (26%), uno dei valori peggiori in Europa. Nei test Ocse-Pisa che periodicamente mettono a confronto le performance scolastiche degli studenti di 47 paesi del mondo gli italiani sono regolarmente agli ultimi posti anche per quanto riguarda le scienze, la matematica e il problem solving. Sono dati che non possono non preoccupare se si considera che dalla preparazione e dal valore delle nuove generazioni dipendono la crescita, la competitività e il benessere futuro complessivo del paese.*Una disuguaglianza di genere che non aiuta il Paese a crescere. *Il Gender Gap Index, il sistema di indicatori del World Economic Forum che misura la disuguaglianza di genere in 128 paesi del mondo in relazione a quattro variabili (partecipazione al lavoro e opportunità economiche, scolarità, salute, rappresentanza politica) nel 2008 vede l’Italia all’84° posto, subito prima dell’Uganda ma dopo la Repubblica Dominicana e Singapore. L’Italia è caratterizzata da bassa partecipazione femminile al mercato del lavoro: le donne sono sottoccupate e sottopagate. La fecondità è bassissima: 1,34 figli per donna nel 2007, con un’età media alla nascita del primo figlio di 31 anni. Solo se la madre lavora, però, le famiglie possono permettersi il secondo figlio: si è calcolato che una famiglia con un bambino di 6 anni ha bisogno del 42% in più del reddito, e con due figli del 72% in più. D’altra parte, le neomadri hanno il 46% di probabilità di uscire dal mercato del lavoro contro un 6% delle donne senza figli. Il risultato è che l’Italia è, dopo Malta, il paese con il più basso tasso di occupazione femminile dell’Unione Europea (dato 2005).Inoltre il carico domestico e il lavoro di cura gravano quasi esclusivamente sulle spalle delle donne. Le indagini sull’uso del tempo evidenziano come il tempo giornaliero dedicato dagli uomini occupati al lavoro familiare sia pari ad 1 ora e 10 minuti in Italia contro 2 ore e 10 nei paesi scandinavi. Per le donne occupate i valori sono rispettivamente 3 ore e 50 per l’Italia e 3 ore e 25 per i paesi scandinavi.*L’asimmetria di genere nasce e si riproduce all’interno delle famiglie. *Gli studi sul diverso atteggiamento delle famiglie italiane, anche quelle con livello di istruzione più elevata, rivelano come durante l’infanzia e l’adolescenza si pretende dai figli maschi minor collaborazione negli impegni familiari e domestici. Tra i pre-adolescenti (11-13enni) i maschi a cui è semplicemente richiesto di mettere in ordine le proprie cose sono meno della metà (44%, contro il 64% delle bambine), quelli che si rifanno il letto sono meno del 20% (contro il 58% delle figlie femmine), quelli che aiutano nelle pulizie il 13% (a fronte del 44% delle coetanee). Per contro, ai ragazzi viene riconosciuta una paghetta mediamente superiore del 15% a quella delle figlie femmine.*Troppa indulgenza verso i figli maschi.* Anche per quanto riguarda il rendimento scolastico le famiglie tendono ad essere più indulgenti con i figli maschi che con le figlie femmine. Il risultato è che, alle scuole superiori, le femmine ripetenti sono la metà dei maschi (9% contro 4,59%). Le ragazze imparano a studiare di più e meglio, si laureano più in fretta e con voti migliori. Nel 2007 sono donne il 58% di tutti i laureati, e il 63% dei laureati con votazione superiore ai 106/110 (dati Miur 2007).Padri assenti e poco coinvolti nella gestione domestica quotidiana, madri espulse dal mercato del lavoro o marginalizzate, e quindi propense a proiettare sui figli un di più di attenzione, dedizione e cura, finiscono per allevare il prezioso figlio maschio proteggendolo dalle frustrazioni, chiedendogli il minor impegno possibile, coccolandolo oltre misura e ritardando ogni confronto diretto con la realtà esterna. Ne risultano ragazzi disabituati a impegnarsi in prima persona e ad affrontare le difficoltà, a prendersi delle responsabilità, poco tenaci, poco resilientiE come è stato messo in evidenza, la protratta coabitazione con i genitori spostata sempre più oltre i trent’anni, non favorisce certo negli uomini né la maturazione di un modello di genere più simmetrico di condivisione degli impegni domestici, né il bisogno di sfidare il mondo per costruirsi la propria vita in modo autonomo e indipendente.Gli uomini ultratrentenni che rimangono in famiglia sono in larga parte abituati ad investire il loro tempo nel proprio lavoro ed il resto nel divertimento e nel piacere personale. E’ difficile pensare che, una volta sposati, siano a loro volta pronti a cambiar vita e a dedicare parte rilevante del loro tempo agli impegni domestici e ai compiti di cura.*Basta bamboccioni. *E’ vero che il sistema di welfare italiano aiuta poco i giovani, ma è altrettanto indispensabile che i trentenni italiani imparino a rischiare e si prendano le proprie responsabilità nel diventare parte attiva di un paese che vuole crescere ed essere competitivo, non bamboccioni che vivono il più a lungo possibile sulle spalle dei genitori facendosi stirare le camicie dalla mamma. Ma, perché a trent’anni un figlio sia adulto, forte e responsabile, bisogna lavorarci sopra a lungo. Abituandolo ad affrontare con energia le proprie responsabilità già da bambino. Ecco, dunque, un Decalogo per i genitori (specie per quelli che hanno figli maschi).*UN DECALOGO PER I GENITORI**1)* *Non pretendere da un figlio maschio meno di quanto pretendi* (o pretenderesti) *da una figlia* in termini di responsabilità, collaborazione in casa, risultati a scuola, rispetto delle regole familiari.*2) Avvicina tuo figlio ai libri e al piacere della lettura.* Comincia a leggergli storie quando è molto piccolo. Quando è un po’ più grande non imporgli di leggere, ma tieni libri in casa, accompagnalo in libreria, parla di libri con lui o fatti raccontare le storie che ha letto, abbonalo a una rivista o a un fumetto, permettigli di leggere quando e come vuole.*3) Sii disponibile quando tuo figlio ti cerca, ma aiutalo solo quando non può farcela senza di te.* Aiutalo solo dopo che ha seriamente provato da solo ed insegnagli come può fare la prossima volta a cavarsela anche senza di te. Valorizza l’impegno più che il risultato: quando ce la fa, non dirgli “bravo, sei in gamba”, ma “bravo, si vede che hai lavorato sodo”.*4) Insegna a tuo figlio il valore dei soldi, non dargliene troppi.* Non riempirlo di gadgets e abiti costosi. Incentivalo a risparmiare per comprarsi le cose che desidera. Ricordati che i regali non sono un sostituto della tua presenza. Già alle scuole superiori incoraggialo a trovarsi piccoli lavori per guadagnarsi qualcosa.*5) Non permettere che tuo figlio tenga comportamenti che disapprovi quando messi in atto dai figli degli altri.* Avvertilo che punirai i comportamenti sbagliati, ma non minacciare mai punizioni che non hai la certezza di voler mettere in atto.*6) Non contestare gli insegnanti di fronte a tuo figlio.* Diventa loro alleato nell’educare al meglio tuo figlio, e non complice di tuo figlio nel cercare di trovare sempre la via più facile.*7) Lo sport e la competizione sono importanti per crescere, ma saper perdere è la prima cosa da imparare.* Non dare la colpa all’arbitro. Non accusare di scorrettezza gli avversari. Insegna a tuo figlio a dare il meglio di sé, ma anche ad accettare lealmente le sfide e ad affrontare con coraggio frustrazioni e sconfitte.*8) Non caricare su tuo figlio le tue aspettative.* Incoraggialo a seguire le sue passioni e a raggiungere i suoi obiettivi anche quando non li condividi pienamente. Ricordati che lui non è la tua rivincita nei confronti della vita, e che deve trovare la sua strada. Lascialo sbagliare.*9) Un figlio maggiorenne è un uomo prima ancora che un figlio.* Incentivalo, pur nelle difficoltà, a diventare autonomo e autosufficiente. Non difenderlo dal mondo, ma aiutalo a trovare gli strumenti per affrontare il mondo da solo.*10) E infine… lascia che anche tuo figlio, ogni tanto, si annoi.* Non è necessario che ogni momento vuoto sia riempito da uno schermo acceso o da un’attività organizzata da te. Lascia che impari a gestire le sue energie, i suoi pensieri, il suo tempo


----------

